# Colubrids > Hognose >  Pricing a Hognose

## mckittie

Last night I visited Sea World in Salem NH and spotted for the first time ever in person, This tiny little Hognose for sale. I am interested in buying one, Only it was $149.99! 

I am not sure if that's a decent price, Because I've never seen one in stores. Any suggestions on where to buy and the price range I should be looking for?


Thank you

----------


## Shrap

The average price of normal Western Hognoses are around $70.

If you dont mind paying shipping then you can always check the classifieds at Fauna or KS. 

I personally would recommend that you attend a herp show if there are ever any in your area. You will more than likely be able to walk away with one for closer to $50.

----------


## herpguy311

I agree with going to a herp show and finding one. $50-$70 is what you will be looking at for a normal.

----------


## Dragnbaron

My very first hognose was about 149. It was WAY too much. Keep looking around, i'm sure you'll find some better deals out there.

----------


## mckittie

The New England Reptile Expo is in April in the town just outside mine in New Hampshire. Perhaps I'll wait til then

Thanks Guys and Gals

----------


## Hardwikk

$50-$60. Maybe $75 from someone really reputable. $150 is a rip-off (no offense to anyone). In some places you can get an Albino for that price, so *why* spend it on some Normal for 3x the price? Look around for an expo (that New England one sounds big), and hopefully you'll find one for the right price.

----------


## anatess

> $50-$60. Maybe $75 from someone really reputable. $150 is a rip-off (no offense to anyone). In some places you can get an Albino for that price, so *why* spend it on some Normal for 3x the price? Look around for an expo (that New England one sounds big), and hopefully you'll find one for the right price.


Yes, yes, I had to pay $140 for a western normal.  I know it was waaaaayyyy too high, but it was Christmas week, the hognose from Texas (het albino for $120 shipped) could not get shipped because it was waaaayyyy too cold and my son will not have anything to open on Christmas Eve if we don't get him the snake.  So, we bit the bullet and got it.  It's okay, he is a super duper snake.  He is worth it to us.  And I guess that's what matters.

----------


## Hardwikk

> Yes, yes, I had to pay $140 for a western normal.  I know it was waaaaayyyy too high, but it was Christmas week, the hognose from Texas (het albino for $120 shipped) could not get shipped because it was waaaayyyy too cold and my son will not have anything to open on Christmas Eve if we don't get him the snake.  So, we bit the bullet and got it.  It's okay, he is a super duper snake.  He is worth it to us.  And I guess that's what matters.


 I understand. If I had enough money to put aside I would do that too. Thing is I don't spend more than $50 on one item.

----------


## mckittie

Anyone here sell them?

I am waiting on my income tax paperwork, My return will be decent and I'd love to get one for a fair price.

Saying as I am unemployed / starting a company ( not reptile related by the way )  I am able to stay home and await the arrival!  :Snake:

----------


## Dragnbaron

> The New England Reptile Expo is in April in the town just outside mine in New Hampshire. Perhaps I'll wait til then
> 
> Thanks Guys and Gals


They're okay but they don't cary too many hognoses and they may not carry any at all soon, because everyone hears rear fanged venemous and gets freaked out. White Plains is better ofr it if you feel like driving 3 hours... The ones in Pennsy are GREAT for hognoses, but that's a good 7 hours away from you.

----------


## mckittie

That tiny little guy is venomous?

----------


## joepythons

I know these people personaly and can guarantee if you buy something from them you will be happy.Sam does breed the hognose also and he has a sweet albino female i saw personaly.Tell him joe sent you  :Good Job: .        http://gbuenterprises.com/

----------


## BPHERP

...out of curiosity, what would an adult 1.1 breeding pair demand, price wise?

Thanks,
BrandonsBalls

----------


## joepythons

> That tiny little guy is venomous?


Yes.They are rear fanged though so unless you allow them to suck on your finger you will never get bit  :Razz: .

----------


## anatess

> Yes.They are rear fanged though so unless you allow them to suck on your finger you will never get bit .


Not only that, they are one of the most hesitant snakes to use their teeth for defense.  Oooohhh... but they will hiss and stand up with neck spread pretending to be a cobra and everything, then even pretend to strike - but with the mouth closed.  Mine did that for the first week we got him.  Quite interesting to look at and can get really scary - funny now that we understand him better.  He doesn't do it anymore.  He's used to us picking him up now.  My kids would pick him up even with he's fake striking and he ALWAYS settles down once he figures out we're not going to feed him to the bird.  :Smile:   You find all these caresheets saying they would play dead when they get really stressed but mine never did that.  There's even youtube videos about it.  In any case, even if he would bite thinking you're food or something, it takes quite a long time for him to work his teeth into position to inject his venom.  I always gas the rat before giving it to him (he gives up too soon if he can't catch the rat - he's not as good with it as my ball pythons!) and one time, it took him so long to work his fang in that the rat woke up, wiggled out of his mouth, and ran away!  No kidding!

Anyway, somebody recommended FloridaHogs to me (bp.net member).  She breeds them and sells them.  She has tri-colored ones as well.

----------


## DavidG

In the shop I help out at they are 89.99 but that's a retail environment where it does have to be marked up a little and you really pay for someone to stand behind the animal there. The biggest thing if you go to a show and find one cheap is to make sure it's eating mice! There are western and eastern hognose. The westerns are what you want (easterns are hard to find, and almost impossible to get on anything but frogs and lizards.) The venom is very weak and more directed to the natural diet of amphibians. There are pics somewhere of a guy who LET a hog bite him and turned out to be allergic though and it caused some major health concerns. These guys are pretty cool and seem to be pretty solid on frozen. The shop bought some that had never eaten before and they were scared of live pinks. 10 out of 10 are eating consecutively now though. A rock solid starter snake IMO and a little different from the corn or BP.

----------


## Hardwikk

> That tiny little guy is venomous?


In a way. But I'd say getting bitten by a hogger is just as common as getting struck by lightning. They never actually try to bite you when they're scared-they'll only bite you because of a SFE (stupid feeding error). Also being injected with the venom won't require a trip to the ER anyway. 

P.S. I said "never" and I mean it!

----------


## Dragnbaron

> ...out of curiosity, what would an adult 1.1 breeding pair demand, price wise?
> 
> Thanks,
> BrandonsBalls


Well, i got my adult breeding pair of reduced pattern Mexicans for 450. Female was pushing double clutches but she ended up sick and died on me thanks to careless vet assistance.
The male is worth it, beautiful pattern. Mexicans are a little harder to find, though which is why i jumped on it.

----------


## Brandon Osborne

Man, I remember not being able to give them away.  When I was breeding them 15 years ago they were going for around $20-30.  I guess I was way ahead of the times. lol.

----------

